# Some new pics and some news.



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Well first off I dont have Bo anymore. My Nan has completely fallen in love with him and so he's gone off to live with her on the condition that i can have him back when she goes on holiday etc 

Heres some new picture of my lot. They arnt great cos i am a bit rushed today but theres loads!

Hope you like xx

THis one cracks me up, look at where darcys head is lol









Darcy









Billy

















Pixie

















Poppy


































Playing in Vernons bed


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've waited forever for photos!!!

They all look fabulous!! Poppy has deffo lost her coat she's so funny


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is pixie humping poppy?? V


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Your place is beautiful!!  and your dogs are too!!!!!!!!!! :love1:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww!! Wow, Darcy is really looking very handsome. He's got a very very similar shape to Pixie...who I adore.  Poppy is growing up nicely going through her "puppy uglies" (though she's far from ugly!!) and Billy is handsome as ever. Just love your guys...they look like quite a busy pack!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh thanks for photos,they're all adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, what a beautiful pack you have, Rache! I love them all, but I have a soft spot for little Pixie. :love7: Great to see updated pics! Your little Darcy has really grown. They don't stay babies long enough, do they. How old is Darcy now?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love your kitchen too!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pics makes me want another Chi but I gotta think myself lucky I have Jake and Red


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww what sweet pics, love that first one, lol! Your crew is gorgeous, we need to see pics of them more often.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

gorgeous pics , will miss little bo  , he was one of my favs on the forum .


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Is pixie humping poppy?? V



Yep :-/.........sigh.......

lol x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> gorgeous pics , will miss little bo  , he was one of my favs on the forum .


I will keep everyone updated on him. Im very close to my nan so will see him regulary x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> Awwww, what a beautiful pack you have, Rache! I love them all, but I have a soft spot for little Pixie. :love7: Great to see updated pics! Your little Darcy has really grown. They don't stay babies long enough, do they. How old is Darcy now?


Oh me too T, Pixie's face is soooo........:love1: :love5: I wanna kiss it!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> Yep :-/.........sigh.......
> 
> lol x


Hahhaha returning the favour lol mine don't hump each other


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

cherper said:


> Your place is beautiful!!  and your dogs are too!!!!!!!!!! :love1:


Thanks so much!



MChis said:


> Awww!! Wow, Darcy is really looking very handsome. He's got a very very similar shape to Pixie...who I adore.  Poppy is growing up nicely going through her "puppy uglies" (though she's far from ugly!!) and Billy is handsome as ever. Just love your guys...they look like quite a busy pack!


Thanks Heather, Poppy is going thru that leggy stage, shes all legs with a little body hahaha

I want your Mari!! lol



TLI said:


> Awwww, what a beautiful pack you have, Rache! I love them all, but I have a soft spot for little Pixie. :love7: Great to see updated pics! Your little Darcy has really grown. They don't stay babies long enough, do they. How old is Darcy now?


Thanks T. Darcy has just turned 6 months and has all the hormones to prove it to! lol
Pixie is just beautiful, she gets more and more stunning everyday x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Hahhaha returning the favour lol mine don't hump each other


PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah i forgot about that hahahahahahah


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

they are all gorgeous, lovely pictures.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

lorri said:


> they are all gorgeous, lovely pictures.


Thanks Lorri x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yeah i forgot about that hahahahahahah


I think your girls are the worst hahaha


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your chis are so cute!!!!:love1:


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

awww!! your gang is soo adorable!! i love Darcy & Poppy, well they are all gorgeous!! haha


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww they are all so cute!

Uh Yeah I have the same problem with my girls humping each other. They both try to be the dominate one, so sometimes Chloe will hump Colette and then other times it's the other way around. Colette usually gives in and let's Chloe rule over her though, but every now and then she gets annoyed with her and tries to show her she has changed her mind and she wants to be boss for awhile - LOL. Luckily they don't do it very often, but it drives me mad when they do!

Oh and I LOVE your kitchen floor! I have been thinking of ripping up my living room and hall carpeting and the tile and parcay flooring in the kitchen and dining room and putting in tile - Hmmm, I just might have to go with a pattern like yours - it's beautiful! Now if I could just get the cash to have it done! LOL


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

they all so cute love them


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

omgoodness they are all adorable as usual i love that pixie so much lol and darcy has changed so much scince i last saw pics of him tey are all so sweet x


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you! Ive been missing pics of your crew! Where has your siggy gone?
I love the one of Billy gazing into the garden, and the last one where they are all circled around you is great too! That is a beautiful kitchen!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> omgoodness they are all adorable as usual i love that pixie so much lol and darcy has changed so much scince i last saw pics of him tey are all so sweet x


Thanks Mandy. Darcy is almost unrecognisable from when we first got him. He's still as laid back tho! 



Reese and Miley said:


> Thank you! Ive been missing pics of your crew! Where has your siggy gone?
> I love the one of Billy gazing into the garden, and the last one where they are all circled around you is great too! That is a beautiful kitchen!


Thanks. I love it when they are all waiting for treats, there little faces are all so cute. X


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are great pics! They are adorable, I love your place too!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG Rache, they have really grown! Pixie is still a tiny dog but so beautiful, Darcy has really grown as well, he barely looks like the same dog! AHHHH Why don't you post more pics? I need my fix of your crew more often.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh thanks for posting these Rache, so good to see them all!
They have changed so much!!
LOL wee Poppy has shed too, she is beautiful though.
Love your gang! xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> Those are great pics! They are adorable, I love your place too!


Thank you. x



flippedstars said:


> OMG Rache, they have really grown! Pixie is still a tiny dog but so beautiful, Darcy has really grown as well, he barely looks like the same dog! AHHHH Why don't you post more pics? I need my fix of your crew more often.


Thanks, darcy has really grown all of a sudden, hes maturing and his hormones are going nuts atm. I'm sure you know the feeling with Bryco! Pixie is my lil princess, shes so pretty. x 



Terri said:


> Oh thanks for posting these Rache, so good to see them all!
> They have changed so much!!
> LOL wee Poppy has shed too, she is beautiful though.
> Love your gang! xx


Thanks Terri. I really should post more often!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow your dogs are so cute. Pixie is beautiful  x


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What do you mean not great pics... they are FANTASTIC! Your pack is so cute. I love them all!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

What a cute pack! Darcy and Poppy are getting so big!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

omg!!!! those are the cutest group pics EVER! they are all so photogenic and cute together!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

Hi Rache 

I have been sooo busy so havent had a chance to come on here, love the new pics, your gang are beautiful as always makes me want to get another chi! lol but I cant until we move. 

Darcy is alot like Teddy although I think Darcy is a little lighter in colour, I will have to upload some more pics of him to show you 

xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Rache can I have Pixie? Pleeeeease?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Rache can I have Pixie? Pleeeeease?



Shes beautiful isnt she! I think it everytime i look at her x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL Kristi i think that means no!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh....look how sweet they all are. Love that first pic lol!!!! As well as others mentioned here, I just love that little Pixie. Just the sweetest face ever!!!!

Lori


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

wot lovely pics, they are all stunning, is billie filling out abit?


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awwww sooo cute....


----------

